# Another Fall.....



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Arr, I hate falls. I always seem to get concussions and stuffed-up tailbones. I hate the tailbone injury though cause it hurts to sit cause you have like a huge bruise on it. Just keep the riding light and all shall be good.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

now you can appreciate me when i get pushed off chairs and my tailbone becomes screwed up. i'll ride cashy for you?? LOL. hope youre head doesnt make you suffer memory loss. youre memory is bad enough as it is! jokes


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate that, and when you land (after you are left behind) you are in such a weak position to sit out a buck. Heals as down as possible next time 

I hope you are okay soon though. 

Bad thing about Australia = hard ground. :-(


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon! uggh...you've had some tough luck lately!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Maddie - were you wearing a riding hat?

Barry G


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to be so blunt, but every time you put up a new post it seems to involve a fall or bodily injury. Maybe you should ditch jumping for awhile and take some flat lessons to get yourself in a more secure position to ride safely? I get the whole "young and invinceable thing", but it's not how things work and you don't want to go through the rest of your life with some chronic back injury, or worse. Please slow down and go back to basics.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Was about to post the exact same thing.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Dont you hate it when you get hurt!! I would be carefull about getting on too early, it could make the injury worse. One time I fell off my horse and seperated my shoulder, no more than 2 weeks later I got back on and now its f!cked up! The bone is above where it should be and sticks out a bit. If you touch it you can feel all 3 sides (top, front and bottom). It doesnt hurt, and I have full movment but its just gross!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, head feels better. Tail bone keeps reminding me to not sit down, lay down, or walk. 

I didn't get up to feed Chinga this morning so mum did it for me. Apperantly he was running around mental and bucking (just playing).

Barry G - I was wearing my helmet other wise I would have lost my horse and I would never be able to ride a horse again (parents rules). 


Yess, I did manage to fall off and land on the hardest bit of ground I could find. I was also wearing my good quality (highly reccomended for jumping) helmet and safty vest.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have to agree with MyBoyPuck. If you keep getting hurt don't you think it is for the best to stop intill you get some help? Do you take jumping lessons?


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

oh thats no good.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Actuallly, I had to cancel my jumping lesson (that was tommorow) because of my fall. That means I won't be able to have another jumping lesson until the next set of holidays.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm sorry to be so blunt, but every time you put up a new post it seems to involve a fall or bodily injury. Maybe you should ditch jumping for awhile and take some flat lessons to get yourself in a more secure position to ride safely? I get the whole "young and invinceable thing", but it's not how things work and you don't want to go through the rest of your life with some chronic back injury, or worse. Please slow down and go back to basics.


I agree with this.
Getting left behind seems to be a chronic problem of yours; I might suggest going back to the basics and taking a good 3 month break from jumping - I promise you if you work hard on your position on the flat, your jumping will improve tenfold.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Chinga. Good guys those parents of yours - they finance your horse and they insist you protect yourself.

But now ask yourself if you are tensing up.
If you fall off too regularly over a short period then you will become tense and will inadvertently project the force of the horse's movement rather than absorbing it.
Let your tutor look at you in a confined arena to see if in her opinion you need some help with relaxation techniques.

Once you start to ride again - please have a spell without any jumping or tearing about. Do some dressage work!

Get better soon

Barry G


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Falling of can be bad. It seems alright when you are young and its just part of it all I guess but it all takes is one fall and your confidence is screwed. I'll share my story of falling of below, consider avoiding excessively risky situations.

I had this lovely filly/mare who I had raised from a yearling/2 year old. Taught her to lead, pick up feet, lunge, backed her myself, everything. I was the only person to ever ride her and I had never come of her. About six months earlier I had been riding a friends horse for fun and he went a bit nuts and I came of and was on crutches for a few weeks. I was still okay though. Anyway one day I was riding in the arena - just cooling of from a successful work out on a long rein and my mare (now close to four) just started bucking. Head between legs full on. After a few I fell of and she kept going, got her leg in my reins, ripped up her bridle and just bucked and bucked. I was dizzy, my helmet was visibly warped, and my neck and back were painful for a week or so but after that I was fine physically. 

I got back on her a week or so later and she never did that again, and I never fell of again. I have no idea why she did it, maybe a bug bit her or something but I lost my confidence. I just didn't really ride anymore, i'd freeze up if she spooked, i'd look down and the ground seemed so far away. I remember being on the ground and seeing her feet above me and it scared me. I loved that horse but I ended up selling her, and it took about a year of before I even considered getting back into horses. Now I don't like big ones (she was a 16.3hh Clydie cross) and i'm just getting okay with the whole untrained horse again. 

I used to be fine with it all but it only takes one moment and everything changes. My fall wasn't bad at all but I am so much more cautious now. Just be careful you don't ruin it for yourself.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Land on mine and now no riding for about a week unless I feel up to it and apperantly I've got cuncussion and a screwed up tail bone!


_

A week? With a concussion? No way.
I know people who have come off and had a minor concussion and couldn't ride for over two months.
If it is concussion you wont be riding let alone jumping for a while._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Well turns out I don't have concussion! So thats great! My tail bone still kills. Remind me not to sit down. Every now and then I get a bit of a head ace but then I'm fine. Chinga is good, being a bit of a sook but good.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm sorry to be so blunt, but every time you put up a new post it seems to involve a fall or bodily injury. Maybe you should ditch jumping for awhile and take some flat lessons to get yourself in a more secure position to ride safely? I get the whole "young and invinceable thing", but it's not how things work and you don't want to go through the rest of your life with some chronic back injury, or worse. Please slow down and go back to basics.


Everyone falls off! Whats the point in stop working on something because you keep falling off? If you do that then you'll get no were!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> Everyone falls off! Whats the point in stop working on something because you keep falling off? If you do that then you'll get no were!


They're referring to the fact that it seems like every couple of posts is a fall, and some of them have been really serious ones. They weren't saying to stop riding, but to work on posture and general riding, as opposed to jumping for a while. Who knows, maybe she is tensing up because of the falls she's had lately, we can't tell, because we aren't there, but even a little bit of tension will hinder your ability to stay on, especially when you are doing something like jumping. :wink:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Remember though that one of the falls was because she was just fooling around with friends. Not while jumping.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I Think Your All Over Exaggerating Tbh.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not worried about riding I'm not tense, I ride because its fun. . I didn't stop jumping and my posistion improved majorly. Am I going to stop jumping? Nup. Because I enjoy it. Am I still going to put work into my position? Yes. Because it needs work.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I'm not worried about riding I'm not tense, I ride because its fun. . I didn't stop jumping and my posistion improved majorly. Am I going to stop jumping? Nup. Because I enjoy it. Am I still going to put work into my position? Yes. Because it needs work.



Well are you thinking about the welfare of your horse?! When you fall it's usually YOUR fault and YOU tick the horse off. You need to sit back and take some basic lessons. Sorry but that's how I feel. 

I rode in a BEGINNER lesson two times in the last week, just to make sure I was doing alright. It was a simple W/T/C and the second week we jumped a teeny jump. I think that's what you need.... And your position can improve on the flat BETTER than when you jump.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Am I going to stop jumping? Nup. Because I enjoy it. Am I still going to put work into my position? Yes. Because it needs work.


The problem is, that when learning to jump, there are so many things to think aboutt hat it is impossible to get the right distance, release at the right time and right amount, have the right amount of leg, Look for the correct line, count or alter strides, etc. if you are ALSO focussed on trying to correct BASIC position flaw such as a good anchored heel, a solid independant seat, a soft and shock absorbing core, etc.

Nobody can do it, unless they are superman! You are going to forget something, and it is going to be to the detriment of your horse. I daresay that is why you have been falling, because there are things you either don't know or forget because you are focussing on YOURSELF when you need to be focussing on helping, supporting and teaching your HORSE.

How much has Chinga jumped before? If I were your parents I would be very worried about a rider who doesn'thave the basic building blocks in place, trying to learn jumping, and riding a TB who she is trying to teach to jump at the same time. It spells disaster, and you have already had some bad falls. No-one is trying to make you feel bad, or be mean, we are trying to make you see that the way you are doing things now is not helping you OR Chinga, and is very unsafe.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_You're falling off because Chinga is bucking. Him bucking is pretty much telling you he doesn't like what you're doing, whether it be landing on his back too hard, kicking too hard or jabbing him in the mouth.

IMO you should go back to flat work and small jumps, one tire with a pole across it, or a smallish cross bar. Work on not hurting him on that size, you working on your jumping position on 2 foot jumps isn't going to work. You need to perfect it on small jumps an then go larger. Everyone on here started small. I know I used to ride easy push button horses jumping 2+ foot, when I got my STB I had to go back to small jumps to work on my position and getting used to his striding. 

Please listen to us.
Falling can be a good thing, if you learn from whatever mistake it is you made. If you just keep doing the exact same thing you're not learning. 
_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _You're falling off because Chinga is bucking. Him bucking is pretty much telling you he doesn't like what you're doing, whether it be landing on his back too hard, kicking too hard or jabbing him in the mouth._
> 
> _IMO you should go back to flat work and small jumps, one tire with a pole across it, or a smallish cross bar. Work on not hurting him on that size, you working on your jumping position on 2 foot jumps isn't going to work. You need to perfect it on small jumps an then go larger. Everyone on here started small. I know I used to ride easy push button horses jumping 2+ foot, when I got my STB I had to go back to small jumps to work on my position and getting used to his striding. _
> 
> ...


I have to whole heartedly agree with this


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess my opinion depends on the situation of each fall....since Im not going to look at all of your posts, I'm just going to say that if its the same circumstance each time you fall then yes, you probably need to go back to the beginning. But if its a different situation each time, i.e your horse refuses and you get thrown over versus losing your balance and falling to the side, etc. etc. then that really is part of riding. You might be clumsier than most, but some people just are. As long as you're not refusing medical treatment/examination when you do fall, I don't see any reason for the rest of the posters to be gathering arms and holding protests for the sake of your health like they seem to be. Riding horses is a dangerous sport, and you are wearing protective gear soo....its sort of a live and let live kind of thing? Although personally I have only fallen off once and I broke my arm, does that mean I'll never fall again? Probably not, but a girl can dream right?

I think people are assuming because you're young you're also stupid to a degree. Well no one ever did anything important without taking risks, and its up to each person to decide what risks they want to take.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I took a look at a lot of the videos you have posted, and I have to agree with the majority that you really need to take a step back and get a better seat and leg before you end up seriously hurt. Riding is fun, and it's supposed to be, but it's not supposed to be reckless. You've proven you have the moxie to roll with the punches and try and try again, so take some good advice from the board members here who have a lot more experience, and start doing a lot of flat work with your horse. The jumping can wait until you are secure in that saddle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ridingismylife2 said:


> ^ Remember though that one of the falls was because she was just fooling around with friends. Not while jumping.


And one of the falls was when her horse was trotting over flat ground perfectly behaved!!! She needs help with her seat and she needs to quit fooling around on her horse he doesn't deserve that.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> And one of the falls was when her horse was trotting over flat ground perfectly behaved!!! She needs help with her seat and she needs to quit fooling around on her horse he doesn't deserve that.



That was a fake fall, there are many more attempts of that.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> That was a fake fall, there are many more attempts of that.


Uh... what?


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy doesn't make mistakes. Every time there is a fall, she does them on purpose to practice. -Wink, wink-

Do I comment further, do I not. Do I comment further, do I not...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually that one had a reason. For school we had to make a movie I left the script up to my friend. _Bang,_ I got the job of being stunt rider.

Edit: We got an A for creativity and a note that said "That wasn't reccomended"


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Actually that one had a reason. For school we had to make a movie I left the script up to my friend. _Bang,_ I got the job of being stunt rider.
> 
> Edit: We got an A for creativity and a note that said "That wasn't reccomended"


So firstly it was practice, now it was for a movie in school?

Which is it?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I never said it was practice, I said there were many more attempts of that fake fall because each time I would land on my feet.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I never said it was practice, I said there were many more attempts of that fake fall because each time I would land on my feet.


In all of the videos, you've landed flat on the ground.

I have no idea what you're trying to prove by lying to anonymous people on a public forum.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It's clear whatever anyone is going to say on the matter, is never going to click through in your mind, because you appear to think those opposing you are being mean. When in actual fact, we've all had falls and some serious. They have your safety and more importantly your own horse's too in mind. So what, you have a fancy helmet and vest. They don't keep you on the horse, its correct riding and training. I suggest you get some professional advice, and quit the jumping, it may be fun - until you seriously injure yourself.

Side note: It really irks me that people don't take falling off seriously, and continue to keep doing the same mistakes on their horses. Perhaps they should be the ones with the shattered leg, instead of people like myself, who try to correct their problems. Annoying how injuries occur.
[/rant]


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

ohmyitschelle said:


> It's clear whatever anyone is going to say on the matter, is never going to click through in your mind, because you appear to think those opposing you are being mean. When in actual fact, we've all had falls and some serious. They have your safety and more importantly your own horse's too in mind. So what, you have a fancy helmet and vest. They don't keep you on the horse, its correct riding and training. I suggest you get some professional advice, and quit the jumping, it may be fun - until you seriously injure yourself.
> 
> Side note: It really irks me that people don't take falling off seriously, and continue to keep doing the same mistakes on their horses. Perhaps they should be the ones with the shattered leg, instead of people like myself, who try to correct their problems. Annoying how injuries occur.
> [/rant]


You've summed up my opinion in a nutshell. Thank you very much.

ChingazMyBoy is looking for praise, not looking to get take any advice.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Just to tell you......I was riding a horse who I knew bucked and spooked at everything (bucked bc he was scared). I rode him all the time taking the falls in stride like you are. I was all oh its just a lil bitty bump. im ok. Until one day he threw me and I messed up my back really bad. I could barely sit up lay down or stand up with out help. For 3 or 4 weeks. And it still bothers me and that was 4 years ago. I got on him one more time after that and he trew me again and this time my head was about 10 inches from slamming into an oak tree and when i hit the ground I did like a flip and twist and landed on my hands and knees. It scared me to death. I decided that I wasnt experianced enough for him and I dont ride him anymore. And thats just the way he likes it. I can say though that my seat has improved greatly and so has my knowledge. What I am trying to say is oneday you will take that fall that will scare the living poop outta you and then chinga will no longer have a riding partner, so its better to make sure you are phisically ready for what your gonna do with him. If you need work on posture and seat, do that before you move on to bigger stuff.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Concussions are bad, but the tailbone is the worst, I've broken mine more than once and it sucks.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I know everybody has said it before but you really do need to work on the basics, small jumps etc. Ive owned my horse for like 2 years and were just starting on to 2ft! Part of that is that were both green (I ha been only riding a year, he hadent been riden in a year scince he was broke)


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

So have we decided the OP is full of BS?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Lily of the Valley said:


> So have we decided the OP is full of BS?


HAHA! I'm sorry to the OP but..that made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> So have we decided the OP is full of BS?


Em No!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lily of the Valley said:


> So have we decided the OP is full of BS?


No comment...


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are being very rude! Yea she needs to work on her seat, but once her tailbone is better she can still jump little things, she dosen't have to give it up.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Today I went jumping for the first time ever. It was scary and I nearly fell of twice but that was only because the pony I was riding kept tripping over the poles or over-jumping the jumps.
My friend isn't a strong rider and she has been jumping for several weeks and today she fell over. She tensed and fell off and hurt her back. 
I have to agree in some degree that perhaps you should work on your flat work, but don't give up. Several members may be giving you a hard time, but they are only trying to help you. Perhaps you should work on some flat work and then go back to jumping. Don't rush the basics. 
I hope you get better soon...


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh. Maddie, hun, you need to stop hurting yourself!! Glade it wasn't too serious, though. Feel better soon!  I know I always do this- but I have a story that goes along with this. . xD
A year or so ago, I was schooling my old pony for the barn, and he's usuaully for beginners so he figured I would be able to handle it. . and tried to kill me. Haha. I fell on my butt and screwed up my tailbone as well. One word. OUCH. 
I'm not really sure what to suggest here, but don't be afraid to go back to the basics. =]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> You guys are being very rude! Yea she needs to work on her seat, but once her tailbone is better she can still jump little things, she dosen't have to give it up.


Has anyone said, "give up jumping?" No, we've all said leave jumping alone and work on flatwork FOR A WHILE!!! 

My trainer would be rolling over in her grave if she had a student who insisted on jumping and continued hurting herself, all because they didn't want to work on solidifying what needs to be solidifying. We can't force the OP to work flat work and get better at keeping her leg and seat solid, but we can strongly encourage it and hope for the best. There is a reason why she keeps falling off, and it's not just the horse's bucking that's causing it; if her seat and legs were solid, a buck wouldn't shift her position. Heck, the horse may not even be bucking if that were the case; so in this instance, I believe the horse is talking too. Most of us are talking from experience, and KNOW that what is happening is going to lead to something much more serious if she doesn't get serious about learning how to develop a solid seat and leg, and help her horse how to use his body over the jumps.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not planning on jumping for ages. I rode him today, we did some walk and trot, then I let him have a little canter cause he really wanted to.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> You guys are being very rude! Yea she needs to work on her seat, but once her tailbone is better she can still jump little things, she dosen't have to give it up.


I Agree With You


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> I Agree With You


And again, I ask, who has actually said she has to stop jumping for good? No one...we all just want to see all the posts on the falls stop, which will only stop when she works on her riding in general. :wink:


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> I guess my opinion depends on the situation of each fall....since Im not going to look at all of your posts, I'm just going to say that if its the same circumstance each time you fall then yes, you probably need to go back to the beginning. But if its a different situation each time, i.e your horse refuses and you get thrown over versus losing your balance and falling to the side, etc. etc. then that really is part of riding. You might be clumsier than most, but some people just are. As long as you're not refusing medical treatment/examination when you do fall, I don't see any reason for the rest of the posters to be gathering arms and holding protests for the sake of your health like they seem to be. Riding horses is a dangerous sport, and you are wearing protective gear soo....its sort of a live and let live kind of thing? Although personally I have only fallen off once and I broke my arm, does that mean I'll never fall again? Probably not, but a girl can dream right?
> 
> I think people are assuming because you're young you're also stupid to a degree. Well no one ever did anything important without taking risks, and its up to each person to decide what risks they want to take.


I Agree With This


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> And again, I ask, who has actually said she has to stop jumping for good? No one...we all just want to see all the posts on the falls stop, which will only stop when she works on her riding in general. :wink:


I Agree With The Whole Being Rude Part


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

High five to Mom2Pride.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> I think people are assuming because you're young you're also stupid to a degree. Well no one ever did anything important without taking risks, and its up to each person to decide what risks they want to take.


 
Those of us that are not in our teens any more are wise enough to realize that because you're young *you are also stupid to a degree*. When you young ladies get some real experience under you're belts you will realize this also. By real experience I mean a decade or more.


----------



## Rowdyone (Sep 27, 2009)

Stupidity isn't necessarily cured by age.

Experience ought to have the effect of reducing ignorance. I submit that this does not always happen either. However, it is at least a curable condition. 

Sounds to me like she has made the right decision.


----------

